# Uncle Jimbo 2013 klappern durch Zugverlegung + Kettenlinie



## simplesimson (12. Juni 2014)

Bei meinem 2013er Jimbo klapptert was im Oberrohr wenns uneben wird. Hört sich an wie Metall auf Metall - nervt also unglaublich. Was könnte das sein? Jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Und: Kettenlinie - Race Face Respond Kurbel: Wie viele Spacer müssen auf die Antriebsseite? Bei mir ist es momentan so, dass wenn ich auf 2 - 10 bin und rückwärts trete die Kette vom 9. Ritzel mitgenommen werden will - habe schon die Anschlagschraube entspannt und auch den Zug. Die Kette stellt einfach unglaublich schräg an.
Warum ist eigenltich nicht die geniale Race Face Abziehschraube verbaut - ein Grund warum ich die Kurbel gewählt habe. Erstezt Rose die durch die günstigere Standardschraube und verkauft sie als Ersatzteil?

EDIT: Vergessen zu schreiben,dass ich auf der Abtriebsseite 4 weiße Space hab.
Die Kurbelgarnitur:
http://www.raceface.com/components/cranks/respond/respond_crank/


----------

